# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Edibles

## Sheila

Does anyone know where the beach shake and bake is that sells the edibles.  We walked the beach last night from Charela to Kuyaba and didn't see anything.

----------


## JohnNYC

It's Wake and Bake, Shake and Bake is for chicken. If I remember right it's near Woodstock.  They have a chalkboard towards the waters edge with neon writing. I've seen this during the daytime, but can't remember seeing it after dark. Read the recent tread here where a young lady had a very bad experience after eating a brownie from a beach vendor. She was brave enough to post her experience so we can all learn from it. Make sure you make your purchase from a reputable place, if at all.

----------


## Bnewb

Wake & Bake may be under another name now...there's a "dispute" in town about who has the rights to the name.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It's definitely important to purchase from a reputable place ...but it's also important to not overindulge when you may have never consumed before or consumed from that particular vendor. The good vendors will advise you on how to enjoy their product.

----------


## Irine

Go on up to the Ted"s Shroom Boom on the cliff's if you want to shake and bake :Friendly Wink:

----------


## SoloTraveller

> Go on up to the Ted"s Shroom Boom on the cliff's if you want to shake and bake


Or Montanas across the street

----------


## 68Stang

Last time we got ours from Bob the brownie man.  We are at Legends this time, is there a good vendor near Legends?

----------


## kwhizz

Just keep an eye out for Norman

----------


## 68Stang

Great!  Will keep an eye out for Norman.  We get in later on Saturday, so maybe we will see him on Sunday.

----------


## Ever72

Go up to Can-Jam (Wake and Bake cafe, West End, on the garden side just past LTU and Citronella). Her butter is amazing. U can get a variety of delicious edibles and u will love them all.  I especially love the popcorn. You can share it with a lot of people or just munch nonstop for days. You dont need too much. Last time I was there, Karen shared with me a bowl of extra popcorn and I didnt even really eat any from my own bag!!!

 Heres a good plan if u are coming from the beach... make an afternoon or evening out of it. Visit Can-Jam, Ras Rody for ital food and LTU for drinks during the sunset!  Thats a really nice part of the road up on the cliffs.

----------


## heater

That may have been me...update to my edible experience this year. I had 1/4 of a cookie from the Wake and Bake on the west end (not on the beach) this was a much better experience!

----------


## groove16

the wake and bake sign u are looking for is about 50 yds past charlea, going opposite direction u went...between charela and rondel....havent tried the stuff, just know the sign...

----------


## sabu

A guest at our hotel overindulged and needed a wheelchair back to his room! Patience is key as edibles can take awhile to "strike".

----------

